# Visa questions. Extensions to regular visitors permit and student visa.



## rasterboy (Jun 28, 2013)

Hi all.

Since few people seem to really know what is going on with the visa rules in this country, I am just throwing out some vague questions and I accept any vague answer or guesswork in return from you lot .

I get a 12 week permit on arrival here (EU citizen) And there is the usual possibility to extend this for another 12 weeks. I probably want to stay in this country for about six months a year, during the next two years. Do you reckon they would allow me to do this without major hassle?

Another option would be student visa, but they do seem to be very vague regarding which schools I am allowed to study at. I guess I could get some computer certifications here, but those are usually the type of studies where one studies at home, and only do the exams in person at the school. I assume this would not be allowed as a foundation for student visa. Do any of you people know of an official list of approved educations that could allow me a student visa?

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Firstly, you can get a 90 day visa (not 12 weeks, that is 84 days) at the border. So, if you want these 6 months to be in one long stretch, you will need to enter and *immediately* apply for an extension and hope it comes through in the 90 days you are in SA. Running over the border and back the next day is risky and often results in an extension of only 7 more days.

You could also apply for a long-stay visitor's visa of 180 days by proving that you have sufficient funds to support yourself during the stay (R8,500 per month). You may have to prove other things too and some embassies may not grant you this easily - seek professional help.


----------

